
Feedback on Professional Development Curriculum - sallyl
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1pxtoA-qP98fiF-mJimfRNjAaQn76nKG4AkItEYQfoLA/edit?usp=sharing
======
sallyl
For my thesis, I am creating a Professional Development class to train
teachers to teach Computer Science. The class teaches coding skills as well as
CS pedagogical strategies. I am looking for feedback from CS teachers.
Participation should not take longer than half an hour. Thank you so much in
advance for your help!

